# Australian Kitchen and Food Storage Bags



## Anie (Apr 16, 2021)

*Hi Aussies, *

I am glad to be part of this forum and would like a little bit of help from you all. I am currently doing Market research in the Kitchen Industry niche and selected *reusable food storage bags* to sell in the *Australian Market through Amazon*. 

I need *your valuable opinions* badly on how much should I sell in a pack? 

Your prompt response will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------

